# hey there!



## marsel (Dec 28, 2014)

hey there!
Road from Turkey to Australia by boat out 
From Europe go , Australia and sailing, I want to go Interested Friend Note boat must first be 15,000 euros if we have to buy three 5000 euro per person


----------

